# The 101 Most Influential People Who Never Lived



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

101 Most Influentiial People...
Intersting list, not sure I agree with the listing but does stop and make you think who has influenced you...

The 101:
1. The Marlboro Man
2. Big Brother
3. King Arthur
4. Santa Claus (St. Nick)
5. Hamlet
6. Dr. Frankenstein's Monster
7. Siegfried
8. Sherlock Holmes
9. Romeo and Juliet
10. Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde
11. Uncle Tom
12. Robin Hood
13. Jim Crow
14. Oedipus
15. Lady Chatterly
16. Ebenezer Scrooge
17. Don Quixote
18. Mickey Mouse
19. The American Cowboy
20. Prince Charming
21. Smokey Bear
22. Robinson Crusoe
23. Apollo and Dionysus
24. Odysseus
25. Nora Helmer
26. Cinderella
27. *******
28. Rosie the Riveter
29. Midas
30. Hester Prynne
31. The Little Engine That Could
32. Archie Bunker
33. Dracula
34. Alice in Wonderland
35. Citizen Kane
36. Faust
37. Figaro
38. Godzilla
39. Mary Richards
40. Don Juan
41. Bambi
42. William Tell
43. Barbie
44. Buffy the Vampire Slayer
45. Venus and Cupid
46. Prometheus
47. Pandora
48. G. I. Joe
49. Tarzan
50. Captain Kirk and Mr. Spock
51. James Bond 
52. Hansel and Gretel 
53. Captain Ahab 
54. Rick Blaine 
55. Ugly Duckling 
56. Loch Ness Monster (Nessie) 
57. Atticus Finch 
58. Valentine (St) 
59. Helen (of Troy) 
60. Batman 
61. Uncle Sam 
62. Nancy Drew 
63. J. R. Ewing 
64. Superman 
65. Tom Sawyer and Huckleberry Finn 
66. HAL 9000 (2001: A Space Odyssey) 
67. Kermit the Frog 
68. Sam Spade 
69. Pied Piper 
70. Peter Pan 
71. Hiawatha 
72. Othello 
73. The Little Tramp 
74. King Kong 
75. Norman Bates 
76. Hercules (Heracles) 
77. Dick Tracy 
78. Joe Camel 
79. Cat in the Hat 
80. Icarus 
81. Mammy 
82. Sindbad 
83. Amos 'n' Andy 
84. Buck Rogers (incl. Flash Gordon) 
85. Luke Skywalker 
86. Perry Mason 
87. Dr. Strangelove 
88. Pygmalion 
89. Madame Butterfly 
90. Hans Beckert 
91. Dorothy Gale (Wizard of Oz) 
92. Wandering Jew 
93. Jay Gatsby 
94. Buck (Jack London - Call of the Wild) 
95. Willy Loman 
96. Betty Boop 
97. Ivanhoe 
98. Elmer Gantry 
99. Lilith 
100. John Doe 
101. Paul Bunyan


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Nancy Drew wasn't .....real?


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Dang it!! Dox beat me to it!! I was gonna say "What'ya mean Captain Kirk and Spock aren't real???" I'm hoping to see #1 on my anniversary trip!!


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

Quite interesting!

Who shot JR anyway?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I happen to know #40. I worked for him a few years ago at the Sterling NY Renaissance Festival. http://www.donjuanandmiguel.com/ . James


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

What about John Doe's wife, Jane?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> What about John Doe's wife, Jane?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

But wait, there are 106 people listed!

And what about Mighty Mouse!? And Bullwinkle?

And Dracula DID live! Vlad the Impaler was Count Dracula.

Good list otherwise though Steve. I would have boosted Othello up a little though (assuming they are in order of influence - given that the Marlboro Man was #1).


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Does Jekyll and Hyde count as one or two?
And I have been to Uncle Tom's cabin, its in Dresden Ontario! just like Anne of Green Gables House in Prince Edward Island (that's a province in Canada for some of our friends from the USA)
And as for Alice in Wonderland, oh wait that may be a flash back from the 70's oops!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Say it ain t so, Superman isn t real..................


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

What about Rambo??????/


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> What about Rambo??????/


.....or Rocky?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

How about, the one person who singlehandedly inspired a whole sub culture of "mods"?

1. Gilligan


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> How about, the one person who singlehandedly inspired a whole sub culture of "mods"?
> 
> 1. Gilligan


Oh, but Gilligan IS real! He has to be real for things to be done wrong on some trailers! Now, on the other hand, pretty sure those comic "people" Calvin and Hobbes are not real....or ARE they??


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

WAIT JUST A MINUTE NOW!!! I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT SANTA CLAUS IS REAL BECAUSE EVERY YEAR THE MILK AND COOKIES I LEAVE HIM ARE GONE WHEN I WAKE UP EVERY CHRISTMAS MORNING!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CTDOutback06 said:


> WAIT JUST A MINUTE NOW!!! I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT SANTA CLAUS IS REAL BECAUSE EVERY YEAR THE MILK AND COOKIES I LEAVE HIM ARE GONE WHEN I WAKE UP EVERY CHRISTMAS MORNING!!!!


you are absolutely right! these cookies and the reindeer's carrots were gone in the morning. If it wasn't Santa and his reindeer...then who?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> How about, the one person who singlehandedly inspired a whole sub culture of "mods"?
> 
> 1. Gilligan


Oh, but Gilligan IS real! He has to be real for things to be done wrong on some trailers! Now, on the other hand, pretty sure those comic "people" Calvin and Hobbes are not real....or ARE they??








[/quote]

Oh, we are very real. They even wrote several books about our adventures!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> How about, the one person who singlehandedly inspired a whole sub culture of "mods"?
> 
> 1. Gilligan


Oh, but Gilligan IS real! He has to be real for things to be done wrong on some trailers! Now, on the other hand, pretty sure those comic "people" Calvin and Hobbes are not real....or ARE they??








[/quote]

Oh, we are very real. They even wrote several books about our adventures!
[/quote]


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

CTDOutback06 said:


> WAIT JUST A MINUTE NOW!!! I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT SANTA CLAUS IS REAL BECAUSE EVERY YEAR THE MILK AND COOKIES I LEAVE HIM ARE GONE WHEN I WAKE UP EVERY CHRISTMAS MORNING!!!!


Here... Here... I know he is real.. in fact as I have said, on our way home from the South East Halloween Rally in Gatlinburg Tenn. We we spent a few nights in a campground in Cherokee NC and low and behold we were camping right next door to Santa Clause ... If you do not believe me just ask one of my kids !!!


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

All of the Star Wars characters were real to me when I was a kid! Hek, it is like the planet Hoth up here in Alaska.







"I... am your father"- Darth Vader


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NO PETER PAN ??????? Whoever wrote this list is simply a practical joker! How do I know this? Tinkerbell is NOT on the list - because she really DID escape and live. AnDdthat IS because Peter Pan asked millions of us to clap our hands together and BELIEVE....and we did.....and her light got bright again. How could that possibly have happened if Peter Pan "isn't real"? Huh? HUH? Oh yeah! He's real, alright! This list is flawed!!!


----------

